# Glitter Field Services



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

*Anyone know this company?



We are a regional preservation company that is expanding to the area and are
looking for experienced contractors in preservation work in all areas. Must have
tools for*
*Inital Secures
Initial Services
Rehab work
Sales Cleans
Debris Removal
and other jobs per order

We are looking for CREWS in the following areas*

*California
Texas
Washington
Oregon
Arizona
New York
Minnesota
West Virginia
Alaska
New Jersey
Pennsylvania
Florida*
*Micihigan
Maine
Connectict
Idaho
New Mexico
Louisiana
Mississippi

We would like people that are already in this field but it is not required. We
need people that can either rekey or have locks and lock boxes in stock to use
immediately. Must have excellent photos, the ability to follow instructions on
orders, the ability to work unsupervised, and quick turnaround times.

Glitter Field Services has been in business for 3 years and hold major national
contracts in
multiple states and need new crews to fill our needs. Our pay is anywhere from
15-45 days depending on client and we always pay on time. Please email us @ for a
application.*


 


*Glitter Field Services *
*Office 619-862-3672*
*Fax 619-924-1483*


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

The only thing I know about them is they are spamming the crap out of yahoo message boards looking for crews.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Only thing that I would bet on is.........

The only *glitter* you will see is the coins going in THEIR pockets


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Trust me, i wasnt signing on with them. I have been getting :gun_bandana:spam ,emails from them like crazy


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Their telephone does not work


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

We have about 3 emails from them.Doesn't seem legit.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Glitter???? doesn't that have to do with punk rock??? Disco??? some type of music genre????


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Glitter???? doesn't that have to do with punk rock??? Disco??? some type of music genre????


Maybe you are thinking Gary Glitter? He was in the news a few years back. He had some child porn issues.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I completely forgot about that nitwit....
But then again I play music so he never really qualified to be a musician

I can find anything on this company...I'll pass the info on to a couple other to see what we can find...


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

*do not work for these guys*

They have duped me for over $10K.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Glitter pay scale*

Glitter Field Services
1471 Grove Ave Suite 5 Imperial Beach, Ca 91932
619-822-1701
Some prices will vary depending on client. The following work items are paid by set rate (no discount taken off rate):
Initial Inspection Preservation Order/trip charge $10.00-15.00 Successful Lock Out/Eviction $20.00 PER HOUR PER CREW MEMBER (plus standard lock change rate) Cash For Keys $Varies based on completion time Trip Charge (No T/C paid for bid requests) $10.00-15.00
Lock Change Knob Lock $26.00 per lock
Debris Removal $28.00 per cubic yard
Initial Grass Cut (up to 5,000) $25.00 Initial Grass Cut (5,001-10,000) $40.00 Initial Grass Cut (10,001-15,000) $50.00
Initial Grass Cut (15,001 +) $BID (15% discount) Grass Re-Cut (up to 5,000) $20.00 Grass Re-Cut (5,001-10,000) $30.00 Grass Re-Cut (10,001-15,000) $40.00 Grass Re-Cut (15,001 +) $bid
Snow Removal $BID (15% discount) Automobile Removal $100.00
Dry Winterization $70.00
Wet Winteriztion $200.00 Steam Winterization $65.00 Radiant Winterization $200.00 Winterization Re-check $15.00
Board Up Small $30.00 Board Up Medium $35.00 Board Up Large $40.00 Board Up Single Garage $120.00 Board Up Double Garage $170.00 Board Up Double and/or Sliding Door $70.00 Board Up over 112 square feet $BID (20% discount)
Digital Lock Installation $100.00
Initial Maid


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

I would not and probably could not do business with any entity with the word "Glitter" in it. I mean seriously, did the word glitter ever come to mind when naming your business? And even if my last name was Glitter, I probably would throw even that out as a possibility. How about Sprinkle Shine Field Services LLC? Or Cupcakes Field Services Inc. Ok I'm done.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Glitter???? doesn't that have to do with punk rock??? Disco??? some type of music genre????


You're thinking of glam rock. Think David Bowie.


----------



## hammar2110 (Jun 26, 2014)

Any luck getting paid by them yet? I have a bad feeling I am out about $6000 right now!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone is owed monies by this company contact me as we are making A list...
They are under investigation....


----------

